# How Big Is Africa?



## Conan (Oct 14, 2010)

This big:


----------



## Judy (Oct 15, 2010)

That certainly puts things into perspective for anyone planning a trip to "Africa"


----------



## leegrace (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! It is really very bigger than i expected..


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Mar 23, 2011)

Good comparison....Visuals work well.
Thank you


----------



## CMF (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow!  I never realized!

Charles


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 23, 2011)

Good visual ... just recently I had a client tell me that she was taking 2 weeks off to travel to Africa.  When I inquired "Where in Africa?", she seemed a little confused.  "Africa, you know, Africa," she responded.  "Oh okay," I replied and let it go.  I figured that sooner or later she'd figure out that she might want to "narrow" her travel plans just a little bit.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2011)

Great visual. Thanks!  People are telling me my idea of spending "a week or more seeing major sites in Italy" isn't nearly enough time.  I'm sure they're right.  I know it's a continent, not a country, but I can't imagine what it would take to see the major sites in Africa...   

Dave


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 11, 2011)

except "africa" tourism is really only namibia > uganda / kenya in southeast

and morocco (marrakech) and egypt (cairo, nile) arent usually referred to as "africa"


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2011)

At first glance it looks like Africa roughly equals the landmass of the remainder of the world, but then you notice that 3 continents and the world's 2 largest countries are either missing or underrepresented. No S. America, Antarctica, Australia, Russia or Canada and a lot of small ones. Africa is still pretty darn big though.

Jim Ricks


----------



## mecllap (Apr 11, 2011)

Fun graphic.  There are about 54 different Countries on the continent, and something like 1,000 languages.

I think Tanzania and South Africa also have a significant tourist economy, plus others I expect?

Catlovers -- recently had a similar conversation with a neighbor -- she has a friend who wants to move to "Africa" and I asked, "where, what country"?  She did finally find out it's a specific place in South Africa.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Passepartout*, and alaska. although there is the "ice" in alaska, antarctica, russia, canada.

*mecllap*, i meant "from" x "to" x (counter clockwise) basically south/southeast corner.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> except "africa" tourism is really only namibia > uganda / kenya in southeast . . .



Really?  I think there is a decent amount of tourism in other areas of Kenya besides the shore . . . and Tanzania and S Africa both have decent tourism business.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 12, 2011)

i count 10 tourist countries in south/southeast.

small vs continent.



CatLovers said:


> I figured that sooner or later she'd figure out that she might want to "narrow" her travel plans just a little bit.





BMWguynw said:


> I can't imagine what it would take to see the major sites in Africa



***



mecllap said:


> friend who wants to move to "Africa" and I asked, "where, what country"?  She did finally find out it's a specific place in South Africa.



south africa is most developed/stable. 

although this would be amazing - http://www.africanhomesteads.com/


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 7, 2011)

Wow, it's BIG and I thought Africa was a country!!  

Well, I'm off to run for Governor of Alaska! :hysterical: 

-TJ


----------

